# Uber Pro



## Greg1973 (Feb 14, 2017)

Get more from the road ahead
On November 1, you'll be part of Uber Pro, a new program that recognizes your commitment and effort with rewards designed to help you reach your goals-on and off the road.









A rewards program built with you
As part of our commitment to building together, Uber Pro will be launched as a beta test. Participating drivers will have the opportunity to provide feedback during this phase to help us create the best possible experience for drivers. As a result, Uber Pro may change before we expand the program.

What's next

Make sure your app is updated to the latest version

You'll get an email on November 1 with your Uber Pro status, rewards, and additional program details

Your rewards will be available to you immediately

Uber Pro is an exciting step toward building a better driving experience, and we look forward to what it will bring you on the road ahead.

Thank you for your continued commitment.

Testing in Chicago, Seattle, New Orleans, New Jersey, Orlando, Tampa, Phoenix, and Denver


----------



## Sher Singh (Dec 13, 2017)

Greg1973 said:


> Get more from the road ahead
> On November 1, you'll be part of Uber Pro, a new program that recognizes your commitment and effort with rewards designed to help you reach your goals-on and off the road.
> 
> 
> ...


They missed conditions apply*


----------



## Greg1973 (Feb 14, 2017)

Sher Singh said:


> They missed conditions apply*


I can guess. Accept more... Earn more...
Base...


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

Exciting news! Earn consistenly, receive stars and unique stickers!


----------



## Vladko (Jun 7, 2017)

It says "building better driving experience". It says nothing about muney. I also got this chit.


----------



## dogloverx3 (May 1, 2018)

Got it too.. what do u think it means?


----------



## Bob8377292 (May 25, 2017)

Same here. Spoke with someone from the hub earlier and he said you need to be over 4.9 to get the status and you’ll have discount on gas and chit, priority getting requests ( i had a good laugh at that one ) and many others


----------



## Vladko (Jun 7, 2017)

dogloverx3 said:


> Got it too.. what do u think it means?


Nothing good. The only good thing from uber i remember after 2 years is free instant pay after their technical *** up. All other moves just drive us closer to the bottom.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Might be good. Might be more rah rah crap. Lets see how it pans out.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Telling you guys we all need an endless supply of stars to hand out to bartenders, wait staff ect ect...


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Just increase the damn rates!!! my god. 

seriously.


----------



## Ad nauseam (Sep 22, 2017)

Vladko said:


> Nothing good. The only good thing from uber i remember after 2 years is free instant pay after their technical *** up. All other moves just drive us closer to the bottom.


I knew I liked you


----------



## Bman1974 (Jul 10, 2017)

Incentives to keep us inline? Do what our Uber master says? Breadcrumbs


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

Bull. I got a 4.85 rating and till got that email


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Maybe they'll have a decent Gas reward or something. That 15c off on Lyft in the summer was nice.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Marshall Mathers said:


> Bull. I got a 4.85 rating and till got that email


Hummm. I got a 4.85 rating and didn't get the email. 3 weeks ago my rating was 4.91, but then I started picking up Pool requests to meet the quest and it went down fast. Poop on Pool requests now!


----------



## Tako22 (Mar 18, 2018)

4.83, I also got the email. Should be a fun read to make a Thursday entertaining!


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

how about 50% off for drivers ride! or a drivers ride program, were drivers know they are picking up other drivers... Cuz I tip good


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Be sure to stock up on lube and







This one is going to hurt.....LOL ... Buber is getting desperate. Drivers are leaving. All those little ants are making a difference...Keep chewing away at bubbers bottom line. Example: Leave app on while you take a break and don't accept those rides. Anyone else have any tidbits they would like to share...


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

mark_mark said:


> how about 50% off for drivers ride! or a drivers ride program, were drivers know they are picking up other drivers... Cuz I tip good


It'll be:
Give 25 Pool Rides in a row, receive $2.00 off your next Pool Ride


----------



## Greg1973 (Feb 14, 2017)

What rating has to do with this? Get over it. They don't give #%#@$# if you are 4.6, 4.7, 4.9 or 5.00 as long as you cause no problems and riders not complaining about you.


----------



## EddieG (Jan 4, 2016)

Tom Harding said:


> Hummm. I got a 4.85 rating and didn't get the email. 3 weeks ago my rating was 4.91, but then I started picking up Pool requests to meet the quest and it went down fast. Poop on Pool requests now!


Wait until you pick up a few pool express and you have to drop people off at some random corner when they are expecting to be dropped off at their doorstep with you carrying them through the threshold.

The "Rewards Program" simply means, we aren't going to give you anymore money, but we have negotiated discounts for you on things from our fellow oligarchs.


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

Vladko said:


> Nothing good. The only good thing from uber i remember after 2 years is free instant pay after their technical *** up. All other moves just drive us closer to the bottom.


Not true. Beacon, fleece jacket, 5% gas discount at participating locations with Uber Card, 15% ride discounts valid for 2 months, 15% of phone accessories.....


----------



## Vladko (Jun 7, 2017)

The case i mentioned is the only case when uber was fair. "We ****ed up,we recognize it,instant pay on us". Just fair.
The things you mentioned is the perfect
example of non-monetary rewards which cost uber absolutely zero. Gas discounts are paid by gas suppliers,cell phone discount-providers,accessories-retailers. Jackets and beacon - i never received any jackets but i never asked for both. Pay me a fair reward for my work and i will buy myself a Gucci jacket if i need.
In this Pro program they talk same chit-gas rewards,priority pings,badges,stickers,compliments. Everything that costs uber absolute 0.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

got it. will not change driving habits one iota.


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

Dat was sarcasm Vladko. Instant pay discount you mentioned is same as other “rewards”.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Greg1973 said:


> Get more from the road ahead
> On November 1, you'll be part of Uber Pro, a new program that recognizes your commitment and effort with rewards designed to help you reach your goals-on and off the road.
> 
> 
> ...


It's cause your special! $1.35 / mile, $.35 / minute, endless surge and access to the free whiskey bar at the north Avenue Hub is in your future buddy!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Vladko said:


> The case i mentioned is the only case when uber was fair. "We ****ed up,we recognize it,instant pay on us". Just fair.
> The things you mentioned is the perfect
> example of non-monetary rewards which cost uber absolutely zero. Gas discounts are paid by gas suppliers,cell phone discount-providers,accessories-retailers. Jackets and beacon - i never received any jackets but i never asked for both. Pay me a fair reward for my work and i will buy myself a Gucci jacket if i need.
> In this Pro program they talk same chit-gas rewards,priority pings,badges,stickers,compliments. Everything that costs uber absolute 0.


Just more crumbs to pass on to the "partners."


----------



## Vladko (Jun 7, 2017)

They need the same program for the management. Successful IPO - 5 stars and Above and Beyond badge for Dara. Profitable quarter - 15% off the scooter ride. Sale of another moneylosing project to competitors - fleece jacket.


----------



## Ad nauseam (Sep 22, 2017)

Vladko said:


> They need the same program for the management. Successful IPO - 5 stars and Above and Beyond badge for Dara. Profitable quarter - 15% off the scooter ride. Sale of another moneylosing project to competitors - fleece jacket.


There's only room in the band for ONE indecipherable, coded, cryptic member
Хорошо, товарищ?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

It’s Uber Accelerate Rewards  

But we shall know for sure soon.


----------



## Nu1 (Jan 17, 2018)

How about this.....what comes after no more x surge and no more boost? Yes, based on the drivers feedback uber decided to eliminate quest( too many drivers complaining they make too much money). Just kidding now, but that day is coming.


----------



## BigHurt35 (Jun 4, 2017)

I really hope uber pro gives me the opportunity to attend some random ass school nobody has ever heard of for a 10% discount. It is really easy for companies to glorify the benefits only to find out all you got was this stupid keychain.


----------



## JetBoone (Nov 3, 2017)

Per the 11/1 email:
“Uber Pro will use current driver ratings to allocate stock upon IPO (initial public offering)...”


No I’m just kidding. Good night.


----------



## FlyingFortress (Apr 20, 2016)

ANOTHER PR gimmick. If you really want to impress the elite driver corps, QUANTIFY the reward in real dollars and cents amounts that help us pay down our enormous expenses. Expenses that YOU would take on if you thought it would be profitable for you. But you don't so we suck it up. Incentives to drive in the ghetto and accept contiguous trips — either unprofitable or dangerous — prove unprofitable in the real world. Another $5 is somehow not an incentive for the danger and loss on short rides that you expect us to absorb simply in the name of company loyalty. Let us set the prices and we'll pick up all and accept all rides. That's a thought, yes? It wouldn't make us a bad person. Probably make us a parity Yellow Cab.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

I would rather have the keychain . Everyone will throw it out , but I will put it in a safety deposit box .
In 50 years when FUBAR is long dead and forgotten , I will have an original piece of merchandise from the very first ride share company , and the stock won't even be listed . I mean what else will you have to identify the company ? They don't make anything else . Then I will get all the money I deserved 50 years earlier .


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Yep, all tree-fidy of it.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Greg1973 said:


> Get more from the road ahead
> On November 1, you'll be part of Uber Pro, a new program that recognizes your commitment and effort with rewards designed to help you reach your goals-on and off the road.
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure your app is updated to the latest version...... *Fat chance of that happening any time soon.*


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

jerseyboys said:


> Just increase the damn rates!!! my god.
> 
> seriously.


They have no reason to until they IPO. That's why Uber surge is capped at 2.2 and lyft is 25-50%


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

It's just another driver manipulation scheme.
Uber perks don't help me reach my goals... The moo-la does. I'd like to keep much more of what I've earned so, if there's no cash redemption value for Uber Pro perks... not interested.


----------



## Mindozas (Jul 14, 2016)

Nu1 said:


> How about this.....what comes after no more x surge and no more boost? Yes, based on the drivers feedback uber decided to eliminate quest( too many drivers complaining they make too much money). Just kidding now, but that day is coming.


It may be closer than you think. Starting September I was knocking out all my 1st tier quests Monday through Friday 4am. For this week I only got 2nd tier 60 trips for $130. I guess Uber wanted to see how many trips I'm willing to do without an incentive. I'm trying to stay under 35 trips, because I smell something fishy here.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

SurginGeneral said:


> It's Uber Accelerate Rewards
> 
> But we shall know for sure soon.


Accelerate Rewards to the bottom.

What it will do is cause more disruption between drivers...Keeping the real issues we have with buber on the back burner again...Don't fall for this corporate 2 step shuffle. I'm not gonna buy a bigger stove, just bigger pots...There's always room in my kitchen for more cooks...



Mindozas said:


> It may be closer than you think. Starting September I was knocking out all my 1st tier quests Monday through Friday 4am. For this week I only got 2nd tier 60 trips for $130. I guess Uber wanted to see how many trips I'm willing to do without an incentive. I'm trying to stay under 35 trips, because I smell something fishy here.


Could have made $50 for and additional 20 rides last weekend...I may be greedy or needy as the next guy....But I dislike being sucker punched down the road even more.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> Hummm. I got a 4.85 rating and didn't get the email. 3 weeks ago my rating was 4.91, but then I started picking up Pool requests to meet the quest and it went down fast. Poop on Pool requests now!


Mine went down with pools as well.

I got this same email with a 4.88


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Soneone forgot to filter for 4.90 or more..

Hmpth!....happens...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Vladko (Jun 7, 2017)

Ad nauseam said:


> There's only room in the band for ONE indecipherable, coded, cryptic member
> Хорошо, товарищ?


Хорошие товарищи нам всегда нужны)


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Introducing Uber Pro? Dang it. Thought it was going to be a prostitution service. Uber Pro X - you get the ride all to yourself. Uber Pro Pool - you will have to share the ride with others. Uber Pro Select - you get leather seats etc.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh shit! Acceptance/Cancel Rate is Back!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

dogloverx3 said:


> Got it too.. what do u think it means?


It's just another sad little gimmick. Don't expect anything great from these selfish losers. They have absolutely zero interest in doing anything good for anyone but themselves, and they don't think anyone can see it. Uber will continue to lose marketshare to Lyft, and that's sad because Lyft sucks too, but at least they're not Uber. I wish Lyft would find a way to crush these chumps once and for all. If we didn't have to deal with Uber, they could probably raise the rates a little.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

dogloverx3 said:


> Got it too.. what do u think it means?


Its means "Bend over cause here comes the Shaft."

And like I've always said,... See sig below.

Like it was said on the news today, " 62% of the working class are / can not meet the Middle Class standard way of living. "



Svoloch said:


> Not true. Beacon, fleece jacket, 5% gas discount at participating locations with Uber Card, 15% ride discounts valid for 2 months, 15% of phone accessories.....


All of which does not benefit me.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, isn't that special. They got me starting out @ Platinum. Is everyone starting out @ Platinum?
(Like the way all noob drivers start out @ 5.0*)


----------



## Vladko (Jun 7, 2017)

Here it is. Typical uber bullsht. 3% cash back on gas...i have 5% cashback with Amex) Regognition in rider's app make me hysterically laugh)))


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

did anyone notice that with PLAT and DIAM you will be given a TRIP DURATION right when you get the ping as well? even for shorties? That will come in handy on those long pickups for a 2 minute ride. Under MORE TRIP INFORMATION*


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

4% max cancel rate? 

LOL 

You may as well just tattoo "DISQUALIFIED" across my forehead.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> 4% max cancel rate?
> 
> LOL
> 
> You may as well just tattoo "DISQUALIFIED" across my forehead.


There will be a new battle of wits between driver and pax...Who can out wait the other to cancel. Even worse if pax is with a group...Do I have to explain it?


----------



## BigHurt35 (Jun 4, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> 4% max cancel rate?
> 
> LOL
> 
> You may as well just tattoo "DISQUALIFIED" across my forehead.


Yeah, they are taking a page out of Lyft's book again. 
Waiting for drunk pax to find you on Friday Night and cancel rate is already above 4%, suddenly they text u 'where are you?'


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Let's not forget the big one.....Is buber *still going to take 25% *of our new bonuses.......


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

SatMan said:


> Let's not forget the big one.....Is buber *still going to take 25% *of our new bonuses.......


If Uber just took 25% I'd be happy as hell. It seems like their normal cut now is 35-65%. ****ing thieves.
********
This morning my app froze and the only way for me to unfreeze it was to restart my tablet. After restarting and logging in, I was greeted with directions to my Pool pickup and subsequent express and other pool pickup. LOL. Cancel rate be damned, I cancelled all 3.

30 minutes later it happened again. Add 3 more cancels for the day. Total: 10 rides completed, a shit ton declined, and 6 cancels. Guess I'm not going to earn this great honor. LOL


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

< 4% cancellation rate to continue getting quests. 


Uber over here with the shady moves


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Uber adds a little 'importance' to Pro by displaying your status in the rider app. Driver is unable to disable or opt-out.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

My cancelation rate is at 20% and im concerned that with this new perks package ubers gonna take away my quest. Leave it to uber to offer perks that literally take away the perks you slready have. Oh and boost, they took that away too. Ugh.

Ubers like just go do 300 rides then youll get your quest back, hows that for a perk, a holes.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

UBERgoober123 said:


> My cancelation rate is at 20% and im concerned that with this new perks package ubers gonna take away my quest. Leave it to uber to offer perks that literally take away the perks you slready have. Oh and boost, they took that away too. Ugh.
> 
> Ubers like just go do 300 rides then youll get your quest back, hows that for a perk, a holes.


I'm pretty sure it will be taking away our quest. I'm ineligible for gold at 7% cancel rate, and for some stupid reason Uber locked quests to this pro crap.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be taking away our quest. I'm ineligible for gold at 7% cancel rate, and for some stupid reason Uber locked quests to this pro crap.


Wow leave it to uber to take away quest and boost and market it as a perks program. Lol base pay is a joke i cant do 300 rides base hoping to get quest back.

Typical uber, rape you and then tell you youre having fun. I didnt think they would stoop so low as to take money out of our pockets and tell us its a perks program. I read if you reach double platinum they provide you with a free 5oz ky jelly!

Dear uber execs how would you feel if you were constantly receiving pay cuts disguised as perks? What kind of a company does that?

Thanks


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Buber is already at the negotiation table....only nobody is across from them....screw it I'm starting a new thread.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Overall pretty sad pay incentives. In Orlando, Uber and Lyft already paying uberX drivers 11% per mile and 8% per minute LESS than what they displayed they charge pax on their pax app. Now Uber makes it an incentive to give 3% or 6% back of what they stole from you.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Zap said:


> Uber adds a little 'importance' to Pro by displaying your status in the rider app. Driver is unable to disable or opt-out.
> 
> View attachment 270837


Hahaha, that's it, uber is finished. This has gotten out of hand. No one is amused by this garbage anymore


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Do yourselves a favor and DON'T CHASE QUESTS. My last few were $20 for $20 runs. LOL I just logged out for the rest of the week rather than give in to their BS. 

Quit being lemmings chasing quests.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Nope this ain't good for me who drives in L.A. and most of my trips are long trips. I will not be a slave. Hopefully it wont come here anytime soon


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Wow, my 0.10 a minute is now .106


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone noticed they took away the 45+ minutes long trip notice and now made it as a reward if you maintain a 85% acceptance?


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

cumonohito said:


> did anyone notice that with PLAT and DIAM you will be given a TRIP DURATION right when you get the ping as well? even for shorties? That will come in handy on those long pickups for a 2 minute ride. Under MORE TRIP INFORMATION*


Yep, but in the Chicago market, we still won't be able to see pax ratings.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

I quit, no boost no quest no work.


----------



## squishy (Oct 8, 2017)

It started me on the lowest tier (partner), which makes no sense because I've easily done 500+ rides in the last 3 months and always had over a 4.90 rating and under 2% cancellation. I see other people were put on Platinum and Diamond. I wouldn't care, except that now I won't get Quests until I reach 300 points for Gold, which will take time.

By the way, cancellation isn't that hard to maintain under 4% because it only counts cancels before you arrive at the location or after you already start the ride. So if you are cancelling any time a rider isn't ready at the 5 minute mark, underage, no car seat, etc... it won't count against you.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Marshall Mathers said:


> Bull. I got a 4.85 rating and till got that email


I haven't updated uber since before Oct. Still got the welcome to uber pro. Boy, am I doing something wrong...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It's funny how Uber is trying to prove in California that they are just the drivers' payment processor. They don't think they're our bosses, no sirree - all they do is act as the go-between between pax and us. Yet here they are offering all kinds of intricate bonus schemes and incentives, badges, recognitions, "power levels" and pay grades etc etc in order to get drivers to do what Uber wants them to do.

Do any fools still think that we are Uber's customers and that we are just renting their "technology" from them?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

squishy said:


> It started me on the lowest tier (partner), which makes no sense because I've easily done 500+ rides in the last 3 months and always had over a 4.90 rating and under 2% cancellation. I see other people were put on Platinum and Diamond. I wouldn't care, except that now I won't get Quests until I reach 300 points for Gold, which will take time.
> 
> By the way, cancellation isn't that hard to maintain under 4% because it only counts cancels before you arrive at the location or after you already start the ride. So if you are cancelling any time a rider isn't ready at the 5 minute mark, underage, no car seat, etc... it won't count against you.


Do you have 3000 rides under your belt yet. That's one of the requirements for gold or diamond I think.


----------



## squishy (Oct 8, 2017)

SatMan said:


> Do you have 3000 rides under your belt yet. That's one of the requirements for gold or diamond I think.


3000 completed rides is only for the 100% tuition coverage perk, not for the tiers


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Got the email...My City doesn't qualify


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Nu1 said:


> How about this.....what comes after no more x surge and no more boost? Yes, based on the drivers feedback uber decided to eliminate quest( too many drivers complaining they make too much money). Just kidding now, but that day is coming.


Quest is a manipulation tool as well


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Bob8377292 said:


> Same here. Spoke with someone from the hub earlier and he said you need to be over 4.9 to get the status and you'll have discount on gas and chit, priority getting requests ( i had a good laugh at that one ) and many others


It applies to ALL drivers in Chicago.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Tom Harding said:


> Hummm. I got a 4.85 rating and didn't get the email. 3 weeks ago my rating was 4.91, but then I started picking up Pool requests to meet the quest and it went down fast. Poop on Pool requests now!


Have you not been reading this forum (re: poo)? lol, sorry...


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> got it. will not change driving habits one iota.


this is almost the most insulting thing theyve dreamt up

4% cancel hahaha hahaha

cancelled 4 outta 7 rides & ignored 20+ just today keep your 6% its still about 60+% short

how is everyone at this "company" not in jail? this is beyond pathetic



autofill said:


> Anyone noticed they took away the 45+ minutes long trip notice and now made it as a reward if you maintain a 85% acceptance?


3+ years never had 85% it hovers round 10% & thats not changing for an extra 6% they just stole from us last week calling it an increase

independent contractors have the right to see the details of their contract, forcing drivers to maintain ar/cr sure sounds like an employee employer relationship

just show me approx fare dont care where these loses go, then if its under $10 & dont cover my costs I can ignore & the math flunkies who want to work for free can take em cuz Im still screening & cancelling

fell for the gas card scam 3 years ago when it said 5-20% off per gallon & ended up being .5-.20 off per fill up, card went straight in the trash. sams club or costco card way to go, a whole 1.5% gas is 2.70 a gallon, in January it was 1.95 so some more dodo they calling roses


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

This rewards the newer drivers where it will penalize the vets even more since the newer driver will accept everything and the vets are more selective.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

drive4points said:


> this is almost the most insulting thing theyve dreamt up
> 
> 4% cancel hahaha hahaha
> 
> ...


I agree, if i get a mcdonalds order 15 mins away, i will cancel that everytime. Im not taking rides i lose money on to get my quest back.

I am also taking the weekend off, no quest no boost no work, this is insulting.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The Uber gods are trying to teach you...

If you do everything as they say...great!...

You should be rewarded... 8>)

If not then you're a rebel...8>O

Go figure...

just keep the beat going...8>)

Rakos


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

*Cubic Zirconia rewards level earns you the right to have Uber stay out of your business.*


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

One of the conditions is a 4% or below cancellation rate. That’s impossible unless they stop counting no-shows against us.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Start driving for Lyft more. You might get less demand now, but in the long run, this will lead to Uber failing sooner. Let Uber exploit their new drivers. It won't last.


----------



## Ad nauseam (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm just here to call the OP names. And sneer.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

SatMan said:


> Make sure your app is updated to the latest version...... *Fat chance of that happening any time soon.*


Dam, haven't updated buber since Sept. Still got the skimpy buber pro. BAD boy buber......bad boy.....



Zap said:


> It's just another driver manipulation scheme.
> Uber perks don't help me reach my goals... The moo-la does. I'd like to keep much more of what I've earned so, if there's no cash redemption value for Uber Pro perks... not interested.


*they need to hire better nerds!!!*


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm not sure every one has read this carefully. I think it's a good thing for us. Here is a broad strokes view/article;

https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/1/...-performing-earnings-free-college-tuition-pro

*"Uber drivers who maintain high ratings and low cancellation rates can earn rewards like increased take-home pay and free college tuition through Uber's new rewards program, Uber Pro. It's part of a broader effort by the ride-hailing company to improve relations with its drivers by helping them earn (and save) more money, but it could also have the effect of discouraging them from driving for other ride-hail apps." 
*
Later in piece;
*
"The rewards include cash back on fuel purchases, discounts on vehicle maintenance, and free 24/7 roadside assistance. Drivers that achieve platinum and diamond status qualify for increases of 3 percent and 6 percent, respectively, on time and distance rates. This could translate to significantly higher earnings for some drivers. Drivers can also enjoy rewards such as faster airport pickups and free dent repair."










*
I posted this on another thread;



Danny3xd said:


> I'm excited about it. That's some really good stuff for doing what I already am. I know it's somehow bad to say but I enjoy uberin'.
> I really do. Ya can't call this work. Pressure at work is turn left, LoL.
> 
> And yea, they are trying to curb driver turn over. It's a business and as a driver, I'm the first consumer of their service, before the rider. I was doing it before, for less.
> ...


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

squishy said:


> 3000 completed rides is only for the 100% tuition coverage perk, not for the tiers


I stand corrected......:eggface:



Pusher said:


> Quest is a manipulation tool as well


Yes, but it too can be manipulated by drivers to a point. But so can buber as you can see what they have just done to to many drivers....



Danny3xd said:


> I'm not sure every one has read this carefully. I think it's a good thing for us. Here is a broad strokes view/article;
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/1/...-performing-earnings-free-college-tuition-pro
> 
> ...


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

One thing that scrapes me is that they penalize support help if you fall into the lower tier now so that is discrimination


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

"Does anyone know for sure if buber is going to take their commission on the additional 3-6% ? LOL"

Good question, SatMan. I would think so. But dunno for sure.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

SatMan said:


> I stand corrected......:eggface:
> 
> Yes, but it too can be manipulated by drivers to a point. But so can buber as you can see what they have just done to to many drivers....


I am telling you this is something they are attempting to try to stop drivers from organizing against them.

Dangle a carrot at the newer drivers and penalize and discriminate against the vets that is what this is when you read through it.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Pusher said:


> I am telling you this is something they are attempting to try to stop drivers from organizing against them.


You pushing my buttons Pusher!?!..............Ready in 3 2


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> Start driving for Lyft more. You might get less demand now, but in the long run, this will lead to Uber failing sooner. Let Uber exploit their new drivers. It won't last.


these companies wont fail everyone is complicit at this point its organized crime on a global scale

$9000 a minute burn rate pays off a lot of people & best believe they skimming off those 15+ million rides a day in which 10+ million are human loss leaders

lyft is no better, uber is 10/1 in this market


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Greg1973 said:


> Get more from the road ahead
> On November 1, you'll be part of Uber Pro, a new program that recognizes your commitment and effort with rewards designed to help you reach your goals-on and off the road.
> 
> 
> ...


Unless it says "Congratulations, as an Uber Pro you will now make $1.50/mile and .45/minute" then it's just another BS program!


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

Pusher said:


> One thing that scrapes me is that they penalize support help if you fall into the lower tier now so that is discrimination


pros get support with 5th grade english reading comprehension instead of 3rd grade whats wrong with that?

only 10 different rohits copy & paste replies to uber pros without reading them then delete drivers portion of thread via email to hide the evidence on their servers(so it requires a subpoena) instead of 20 different rohits doing it

opening doors

btw wtf the commercials show pax not closing doors behind them? 1 star


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

drive4points said:


> pros get support with 5th grade english reading comprehension instead of 3rd grade whats wrong with that?
> 
> only 10 different rohits reply to uber pros instead of 20 different rohits
> 
> ...


This begs to question if they are cutting even further back on support.. a budget thing? Financial problems? Like many posters have mentioned the offers cost them very little.

Most companies forewarn their people of effective wage decrease dates, justification to why. Same with policy changes. All companies roll in a learning curve, time to absorb information period etc add in the recent pay decreases and new app learn as you go in traffic


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

To start out, Uber Pro will be available for 100 percent of drivers in Seattle, Chicago, New Orleans, and Phoenix. And it will be live for 50 percent of drivers in Denver, New Jersey, Orlando, and Tampa.

More double talk.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...-performing-earnings-free-college-tuition-pro

WE all need to give a shout out to these cities. Come and join in on the Chicago forums....We need to nip this in the butt *NOW! *

uber has started this in a few other cities. We have an obligation to voice our concerns to uber. Let's stick together on this and let it spread like a slow moving virus through the system. We have the numbers. Email uber and voice your concerns....Let's see if uber really listens to the drivers...
*And for you local folks......*
*Next meet and greet is at Denny's..... Monday, Nov. 5th. 2018 8 pm*
2447 Mannheim Rd, Franklin Park, IL 60131

Bring a dollar or two to leave for the wait staff. I'm sure your mothers would approve...


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

im out










they don't even use basic dictionary words correctly

"partner"
Any of a number of individuals with interests and investments in a business or enterprise, among whom expenses, profits, and losses are shared.

Either of a pair of people engaged together in the same activity.










& as an "independent contractor" dont I have a right to this info without being coerced like an employee to meet certain demands?

a 20 minute trip during certain time still pays $2 lol, id ignore everyone that didn't say 30+ minutes

remember about a month after they launced the 45+ notification they must have calibrated it wrong, made 4K in 10 days all before they recalibrated it back I guess, all the airports were showing 45+ minutes its about a 40 minute drive

would be much easier to show approx fare like $4-6 or less than $10, $10-15 or whatever then the math flunkies can have a ball & I could stop playing games










& thought closest driver gets pings arent they now lying & committing fraud by calling it fifo if prioritizing the super scabs?

April fools in November everyday literally worse & worse for 3 years, glad im not an ant woohoo if i drive at a loss90% of the time theyll tell me i have a 10 minute trip or not

even though its my right to see that info they hide from us in an attempt to try & trick us into driving for free in the first place

uber pro means you're basically a dummy who will fail but least youll know in advance.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> Start driving for Lyft more. You might get less demand now, but in the long run, this will lead to Uber failing sooner. Let Uber exploit their new drivers. It won't last.


You think Lyft is not exploiting drivers? They do the exact same! They charge pax upfront pricing, pay drivers per mile per minute less than what they charge per mile per minute on pax app, and blocked you from seeing the destination if you don't maintain a high acceptance rate. There's plenty more just like Uber but I hope you already know. The only good thing Lyft hasn't taken from drivers is their share of the cancellation fee. Maybe they will after I said this.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Very exciting news for ants who never cancel anyway. That would be a nickel per mile raise in my market as long as I don’t cancel more than one out of every 25 trips. I’ll pass.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

And where is our reward for the quality service we have been giving for the past 3 months.....Oh, I forgot, this is uber.....they don't want to show us just how little it will be. 

And if I remember right....that cash back from the gas will be issued as additional income.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Uber Pro = Lyft Power Driver Bonus (reincarnated).


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I see many pool requests coming to an app near you.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

It made the news https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/01/tech...AFTMZb1RQKK9x-VYx-Q20_NTkRs6u5NRlED3ah-253ZrM

I was thinking about sharing the link to this thread with the author.


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

SatMan said:


> I see many pool requests coming to an app near you.


us smart ones sent in the distracted driving statutes & were opted out of pool first day it launched

if drivers accept pool drivers deserve everything that comes with it.

they cant opt out but they can ignore, & i guarantee theyll still opt you out if you go to the hub with a lawyers demand letter stating you won't be coerced into violating your states distracted driving laws & will sue if not opted out

but hey apparently ants like doing $2 rides for whatever reason


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

RioRoja said:


> It made the news https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/01/tech...AFTMZb1RQKK9x-VYx-Q20_NTkRs6u5NRlED3ah-253ZrM
> 
> I was thinking about sharing the link to this thread with the author.


If ya google it, a lot of news agencies are discussing it. Really like how your link presented it.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I’m extremely disappointed with Uber’s greed and carelessness for drivers wellbeing. This bs of Diamond, blah and blah is so drivers work even harder for the promise of more nickels and dimes which likely will translate to less than $35. Odds are all other incentives will vanish when this kicks in.


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> If ya google it, a lot of news agencies are discussing it. Really like how your link presented it.


none are discussing the truth, this isnt a reward its for the drivers not intelligent enough to cancel rides that pay less than $10, the super scabs getting $2 like a child in 1985 got for dragging trash to the curb or a bartender/server gets for delivering a 12oz bottle or plate 100 feet in a $20 pair of shoes, not an actual self respecting adult delivering 1-500+ pounds in a 3000+ pound $5,000+ vehicle 1-10 miles that requires $2.70+ a gallin gas & approx $2 a trip in maintenance/depreciation....

Tony danza fares in taxi were higher in 1979.

not one "news" agency is reporting the truth they are all complicit and on these companies payola rolls

any news stories on the 12 day violent strike in India? any stories showung historical cab rates & that .64 a mile is from 1975, .21 a minute is from 1989?

news is a joke this company is a joke except real humans are being robbed, stolen from, killed, robbed, assaulted....

"reward" = heres 6% more on a ride youre losing $1-6 on?

"reward"= heres info we should show you as its your right as an "independent contractor" if you stay busy driving for free 85+% of trips?

"reward"= 96% of drivers fail so who they"rewarding"?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Greg1973 said:


> Get more from the road ahead
> On November 1, you'll be part of Uber Pro, a new program that recognizes your commitment and effort with rewards designed to help you reach your goals-on and off the road.
> 
> 
> ...


This is the new $1.80 cents of change much like the 180 Days of Change.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

The goal is to offer us something so that we don't cancel. The reporting is exactly what the news organizations were told by Uber.

Your implication is that they are not telling it from your perspective. This discussion is on an Uber program. On an Uber forum.

That's terrible about India. Is there a forum where you could voice your opinion on that?

Just curious. Why, if you dislike them so much, are you affiliating your self? Uber bribed the entire media to show this program in a favorable light?

And just a thought. Slinging insults does not make a point.

Post Script; In 1979, Tony Danza would have paid over $100,000 for the Medallion to drive a taxi in NYC.

https://www.iwu.edu/economics/PPE17/cumming.pdf

P.P.S We landed on the moon, Elvis is dead.



drive4points said:


> none are discussing the truth, this isnt a reward its for the drivers not intelligent enough to cancel rides that pay less than $10, the super scabs getting $2 like a child in 1985 got for dragging trash to the curb or a bartender/server gets for delivering a 12oz bottle or plate 100 feet in a $20 pair of shoes, not an actual self respecting adult delivering 1-500+ pounds in a 3000+ pound $5,000+ vehicle 1-10 miles that requires $2.70+ a gallin gas & approx $2 a trip in maintenance/depreciation....
> 
> Tony danza fares in taxi were higher in 1979.
> 
> ...


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> The goal is to offer us something so that we don't cancel. The reporting is exactly what the news organizations were told by Uber.
> 
> Your implication is that they are not telling it from your perspective. This discussion is on an Uber program. On an Uber forum.
> 
> ...


no tony danza would of paid 20-50$ for the shift & not been responsible for any maintenance, commercial insurance, registration, washing, storage only gas as the owner of the cab company which would be danny devito in this scenario would be responsible for that 100K medallion & drivers would keep 100% of the fare WHICH WAS HIGER IN 1979 than ubers 1975 .64 a mile rate, & after turning the cab in after every shift, someone else making least minimum wage would change oil, fix brakes/tires...then he would of drove home in the car he owned he didn't beat up all day lmao

truth are not insults

im not affiliated but I will ignore or cancel 90+% of the blank contracts they send me trying to coerce free unpaid labor passing them off to math flunkies who fail at a 96% clip because they are math flunkies & make $40 an hour frim my couch/bed 1-3+ times a day until this ponzi scam crumbles, gets shut down, or bought/bailed out on some too big to fail bs

eyes knot Stoopid 50K a year on 3ish hours a day driving duh but unfortunately 96% of drivers cant move to a good spot to succeed

the goal is to act like they rewarding drivers when theyre not & payola blogs, news agencies in posting flat out lies & pr for their ipo scam

drive for illegal wages all you want this company is the definition of evil but these days everythangs corrupt no place to avoid it so sun tzu know when to fight know when to retreat

pppppppppsssssss

cab drivers made more when elvis was alive AND during our landing in the moon only an evil disgusting human thinks anything about that is ok in 2018

pp ss pp ss
again truth not insults, if you want childrens wages in the 70s-80s oh well


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

So.... this is basically Quest....do 100 trips get and extra $60....

-If you get the basic two trips per hour thats 50 hours a week
-If you cancell 1 in 25 trips you dont qualify
-since its quest and your trying to get your numbers you will be getting alot of undesirable pings other drivers will refuse
-you will have to do this for 12 straight weeks to qualify for Diamond (NJ market)
-if you qualify you will start your earnings in the next quarter which will be beginning of 2019(mmmm....IPO Time)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ...Do any fools still think that we are Uber's customers and that we are just renting their "technology" from them?


+1


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

We pay them for access to people who will pay them, to pay us for rides. We are consumers of their product.


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

the ONLY reason drivers cancel is because the rides DON'T cover costs period

this scam wont solve that, the same 96% will fail by design, uber still gets its free slave labor force & the drivers that succeed will continue to screen, ignore, & cancel 90% of the illegal blank contracts that try to trick them into driving for free

riders wont care because they can get cancelled on 10 times & its still faster than a cab, plus cabs wouldn't pick up 90% of uber fares anyways, & they get a 40% subsidized ride from a math flunkie that wont be driving because 96% will still fail to collect any "pro" "rewards", not to mention most are to poor to afford a car & should be in the bus so theyll never stop using the app

the app preys in everyones self preservation, its human trafficking/slavery/auto theft ring posing as an app


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

drive4points said:


> im out
> 
> View attachment 270971
> 
> ...


To" Unlock " this " Reward".
See what theyre doing ?

They are trying to draw in and manipulate gamers !

Forget cash !

Unlock " Rewards"!

Come on you obsessive compulsive gamers ! We have the Hook !



SatMan said:


> I see many pool requests coming to an app near you.


Pool Eats

Uber Dog Walker



Svoloch said:


> Exciting news! Earn consistenly, receive stars and unique stickers!


" Virtual Stickers"
Not REAL ONES !



Bman1974 said:


> Incentives to keep us inline? Do what our Uber master says? Breadcrumbs


" and the Weevils you pick out of Ubers Rice are YOURS TO KEEP "!

Even WORSE . . .
ITS COMING TO NEW ORLEANS.

THEY NEVER GIVE US NUTHIN !


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Platinum. Lol


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

luckytown said:


> So.... this is basically Quest....do 100 trips get and extra $60....
> 
> -If you get the basic two trips per hour thats 50 hours a week
> -If you cancell 1 in 25 trips you dont qualify
> ...


No no no....Buber started this 3months ago.....I want my earnings from last quarter.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

The way it is outlined no driver could possibly do the amount of rides under current conditions with over saturated streets.
12 hour day 7 days a week. 24 rides a day if 2 per hour every hour times 7 days equals 168 per week. That driver fool will achieve the required 600 per month but even with all that ass busting 85 hrs weekly worked, driver had to have not a 4% cancel rate but must have as Uber exactly worded it. But the 4% cancellation rate is the twist, most experienced drivers won’t keep that.

Ok the government defines full time work as 35 hrs now factoring in 1/2 hr lunches. In Chicago city limits you are restricted to the ten hr rule.. in professional transportation under new regs you are restricted under the ten hour rule as well or 60/70 rule with mandatory breaks.

Uber is showing its hand on discrimination by the part where it states lower drivers will have less support and the fact that all along they have been able to show us directions of destination which in Chicago they don’t. This now would be offered to the higher rated drivers.

Back to skirting regulations by forcing the near impossible as well. If a driver working within regulations the goal set forth and the reset rules if you fall under cancellation makes it near impossible to acchive unless you took everything for 85 hr work weeks under current conditions with the amount of drivers on the road at present.

In Chicago there are somewhere around 67,000 registered drivers currently, not all driving at same time, but over saturated just the same. Many even in the city during peak times average 2 trip’s per hr when you factor in traffic, construction, weather, and saturation.

Even if a driver could average 2 trip’s an hr in a 40 hr week and did 16 trip’s a day canceling 0 trip’s ; this would be only 90 trip’s a week for a 5 day work week. 4.2 weeks in a month for 360-380 trip’s falling short of their 600 trip requirement .

This putting the public as well as driver at risk of unsafe driving and fatigue conditions.

This needs to be brought to the attention of government. I get most people shy away from organizing, but this and other factors is an example of why the drivers need a seat at the table going forward.

What this latest stunt shows is that the company is willing to manipulate drivers to skirt current regulations in the transportation industry even if they may currently not apply in rideshare.

While we focus primarily on the earning impact; the real issue is the manipulation factor to try to force drivers into an unsafe work environment. Many newer drivers will look at this as a pay bump and try to achieve these goals while veteran drivers will stay their course in most cases. The newer drivers are already manipulated through the rating system to do most of the things like pick up underage pax and those without car seats, drop off and pick ups at defined zones unallowed and so forth.

Any organizing effort does need to start at the local level, but in the end need to be National because like the surge and recent earnings decrease they pilot these things at markets such as Chicago and other markets then roll out with little to no warning elsewhere. 

Again this is not only an earning issue this is more of a safety issue and on that we have the opportunity to take this to the regulatory commissions and local and federal governmental bodies. 

The monicker of non professional drivers for the for-hire Owner Operators that do rideshare only goes as far as we are willing to let it go. To be considered professional drivers it takes you and I to make that happen. No matter if you are a full time driver or part time driver, what you are doing is transporting human cargo, and as such a professionalism has to exsist where Uber and Lyft fail to do so. 

When they continue to place us in positions to strive to meet unattainable goals that would put the public at risk as well as the driver, this forces drivers to be unprofessional.. regulations have been skirted in this industry far to long and this is another example of them attempting to manipulate them even further or penalize the driver for not doing so.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I literally laughed out loud when I saw that email.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

drive4points said:


> the ONLY reason drivers cancel is because the rides DON'T cover costs period


THIS 1,000 times! I die a little on the inside every time I take a ride and it ends up paying me $3. If those rides paid just $5 I'd have a completely different attitude about them. As it is now about 50% of my cancels are due to no-shows or customer or app errors. Another 40% are cancels of riders who I know are minimum trips with no tips. I often cancel these out of principle alone.



johnydynamic said:


> One of the conditions is a 4% or below cancellation rate. That's impossible unless they stop counting no-shows against us.


It's not impossible but it pretty much rules out night drivers completely. As a day driver I can do it and probably am at about that cancel rate already.

What it also encourages is drivers just refusing to cancel and leave the app on while they go out and take Lyft rides. They let the rider cancel. This ruins the experience for the rider and makes them late for work. I've seen the aftermath and the rider is pissed.



autofill said:


> Anyone noticed they took away the 45+ minutes long trip notice and now made it as a reward if you maintain a 85% acceptance?


Did they really? If so that will really suck. I love the 45+ notifications.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

The 45+s were great.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Risab1981 said:


> Maybe they'll have a decent Gas reward or something. That 15c off on Lyft in the summer was nice.


Check out a sams club membership. The price of premium out here is about $3.30/gal. The highest incentive they offered was 6%. At sams, premuum us currently $2.84. Sams is kicking their butt with a 12% discount.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> THIS 1,000 times! I die a little on the inside every time I take a ride and it ends up paying me $3. If those rides paid just $5 I'd have a completely different attitude about them. As it is now about 50% of my cancels are due to no-shows or customer or app errors. Another 40% are cancels of riders who I know are minimum trips with no tips. I often cancel these out of principle alone.


This is EXACTLY the reason...

That the Uber Pro nonsense...

Is destined to fail....

They can't do robotic cars... so...

They are tryin to turn drivers...

Into automatons...taking everything...

This is the game plan...sheeesh...8>O

Thinking my Uberits is a blessing...8>)

I'm waiting till they send you...

Your forehead tag that reads...

_*SUCKER*_​
Rakos


----------



## Nu1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Nu1 said:


> How about this.....what comes after no more x surge and no more boost? Yes, based on the drivers feedback uber decided to eliminate quest( too many drivers complaining they make too much money). Just kidding now, but that day is coming.


It was a joke but that day came just a day after ......


Pusher said:


> The way it is outlined no driver could possibly do the amount of rides under current conditions with over saturated streets.
> 12 hour day 7 days a week. 24 rides a day if 2 per hour every hour times 7 days equals 168 per week. That driver fool will achieve the required 600 per month but even with all that ass busting 85 hrs weekly worked, driver had to have not a 4% cancel rate but must have as Uber exactly worded it. But the 4% cancellation rate is the twist, most experienced drivers won't keep that.
> 
> Ok the government defines full time work as 35 hrs now factoring in 1/2 hr lunches. In Chicago city limits you are restricted to the ten hr rule.. in professional transportation under new regs you are restricted under the ten hour rule as well or 60/70 rule with mandatory breaks.
> ...


It would be better to organize the ants and make clear that Mcdonalds pays more money. I have no doubt uber is brainwashing the ants so organizing ants would be like a rehab or something.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Pusher said:


> The way it is outlined no driver could possibly do the amount of rides under current conditions with over saturated streets.
> 12 hour day 7 days a week. 24 rides a day if 2 per hour every hour times 7 days equals 168 per week. That driver fool will achieve the required 600 per month but even with all that ass busting 85 hrs weekly worked, driver had to have not a 4% cancel rate but must have as Uber exactly worded it. But the 4% cancellation rate is the twist, most experienced drivers won't keep that.
> 
> Ok the government defines full time work as 35 hrs now factoring in 1/2 hr lunches. In Chicago city limits you are restricted to the ten hr rule.. in professional transportation under new regs you are restricted under the ten hour rule as well or 60/70 rule with mandatory breaks.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Might be good. Might be more rah rah crap. Lets see how it pans out.


I'm just saying when was the last time we got a pay raise. And i dont consider 10 cents a raise..


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberDiaz said:


> I'm just saying when was the last time we got a pay raise. And i dont consider 10 cents a raise..


I get it. Last time i got one, it just restored most of an earlier pay cut.

This program probably seemed like a stroke of genius to the people who cobbled it together, but it looks like its a big heap of nothing, with a side of taking away good things.

I just posted a feedback message asking if i can opt out. I am sure the uber bender bots will get right on that...


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

The terms & conditions for the uber Pro 'contract' is published on the web.

https://www.uber.com/legal/rewards-program/uberpro/us-en/


----------



## LiveNLearn (Feb 21, 2017)

Great plus 6% of 11 pennies. 

No thnx ubz


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Check out a sams club membership. The price of premium out here is about $3.30/gal. The highest incentive they offered was 6%. At sams, premuum us currently $2.84. Sams is kicking their butt with a 12% discount.


yup saves me about $5-7 per fillup thats 3 times a week it ads up, uber discount will be garbage


----------



## UncensoredFob (Oct 30, 2018)

Just another manipulative scam from Uber to avoid having to pay thier drivers (at least) minimum wage.

If you are an 


mark_mark said:


> how about 50% off for drivers ride! or a drivers ride program, were drivers know they are picking up other drivers... Cuz I tip good


If you are an uber driver why would you use uber as a passenger?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Check out a sams club membership. The price of premium out here is about $3.30/gal. The highest incentive they offered was 6%. At sams, premuum us currently $2.84. Sams is kicking their butt with a 12% discount.


They closed down every Sams Club in my area last year when they did their Walmart is giving everyone a raise > next day laid off/closed Sam's Stores. 
We have Fred Meyers out here and they have 10c off with every $100 spent + all kinds of bonus gas rewards, and that's where I do all my shopping, plug BOA credit card has 2% CB, so it works out well.

Our Premium ouch hea is about $4.00-$4.30


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

delornick94 said:


> Nope this ain't good for me who drives in L.A. and most of my trips are long trips. I will not be a slave. Hopefully it wont come here anytime soon
> 
> View attachment 270852


For the 'free tuition' you still have to fill out a Financial Aid form and this too...


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

New2This said:


> For the 'free tuition' you still have to fill out a Financial Aid form and this too...


You can deduct most of this on your taxes, so not a big deal.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

autofill said:


> Anyone noticed they took away the 45+ minutes long trip notice and now made it as a reward if you maintain a 85% acceptance?


I still get 45+ min. notices. But then, I also still have the old app.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Marco Solo said:


> I still get 45+ min. notices. But then, I also still have the old app.


Not for long they forced the new one on me tuesday


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

UncensoredFob said:


> Just another manipulative scam from Uber to avoid having to pay thier drivers (at least) minimum wage.
> 
> If you are an
> 
> If you are an uber driver why would you use uber as a passenger?


ive had maybe 10 drivers that actually mentioned it only one tipped & get this one took my long iphone cable & replaced it with his short one after i took him to a cheaper dispensary saving him hundreds from the tourist trap & a McDonald's stop, but it was a round tripper took me back home & he did offer to buy me poison at Mickey ds, i declined but shouldn't of if i knew he was going to steal from me & not tip

its all self preservation, i rarely eat fast food but if subway was selling $5 footlongs for $1 id eat there 4 times a day & if i was so poor i couldn't afford a car Id be using uber, its a no brainer, good thing im an adult & my savings is greater than what a teenager can save for in 3 months so ive always owned a car, plus i like the opposite sex too much(do they talk to "men" who dont have cars? idk had one since 16)

i rarely even pick up locals its all hotels I be thinking why the ef this person dont have any friends or family that could certainly use $10+ for a ride? then im like doh uber cheaper, they probably burnt those bridges, & i wouldn't give a friend a ride for that in highschool 25 years ago haha, 50+% of Ubers customer base are losers who can barely afford a bus pass or have so many duis, accidents theyll never get a license or afford insurance

they raise rates they go poof & so does their ipo

oh well iphone users need to sit 1 foot next to the phone if they want to charge it & use it still a shorty going on 2+ years


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

Another big boo hoo complaints from everyone here.
Uber aint gotta do nothing but tell you to go shove it.

And I hope you do.


----------



## AZ1driver (Nov 3, 2018)

I got a job (Uber and Lyft isn't that- after expenses, it's barely income), starting Monday. A few days before I was hired, I got an invite to Uber Pro (as did tens of thousands of other drivers, I suspect). Only two weeks ago, I got this cheerful eMail: "Starting today: more consistent earnings"

"...Starting today, you’ll see updated rates for time and distance....The time based increase is balanced by lowered rates for distance, so your overall payouts should remain the same."

Yeah Uber, I'm stupid, you're going to change the rates so I make the same amount- thanks Uber. See Uber always puts drivers first. Whereas others have cut rates for drivers, Uber only raises them. (marketing copy) Actually, it's money first, passengers second, drivers fifth and pedestrians never. So many of my passengers have told me that they tried driving for Uber and Lyft. They're smart, and did it just long enough to realize they were being had, and taking lots of risk to enrich people that could care less about them.

I called Uber Support- the friendly rep said that the rates aren't changing. That night they did, and I "earned" $14.00 in the first two hours on Friday night. My total was about $85 for a bit more than 5 hours of my time, arriving home a few minutes before 1am (nobody has ever vomited in my car). It would've been about $20 more, had Uber not changed their rates to "improve the driver experience". $20 is about what I spent on gas Friday, not to mention frequent carwashes, increased maintenance and the huge depreciation and paint deterioration that come from all that hassle. No more long Uber trips. I am an EE who was limited in my ability to hold a regular job because of health. It will take me three hours to make in take home profit what I "earn" with Uber and Lyft in a night. And I won't have expenses, and my employer will pay taxes. That is a job. Uber and Lyft are a "side hustle". Problem is, it's the drivers who are being hustled. Take it from an "Uber Pro".

(If you were invited, take them up on the free education!!! With it you'll quickly see who is being hustled for yourself.)


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Apparently I found out Starbucks offer free ASU online degree to all their employees.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> P.P.S We landed on the moon, Elvis is dead.


Elvis is everywhere, except in Michael J. Fox.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

jerseyboys said:


> Just increase the damn rates!!! my god.
> 
> seriously.


Haha Really; That's too simple. This Co thrives on narcissistic chaos.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

UncensoredFob said:


> Just another manipulative scam from Uber to avoid having to pay thier drivers (at least) minimum wage.
> 
> If you are an
> 
> If you are an uber driver why would you use uber as a passenger?


Cuz dezz pax be like... Hello


----------



## Ramrod91 (Sep 26, 2018)

Tom Harding said:


> Hummm. I got a 4.85 rating and didn't get the email. 3 weeks ago my rating was 4.91, but then I started picking up Pool requests to meet the quest and it went down fast. Poop on Pool requests now!


There is nothing worse than pool customers, very nasty attitude all the time


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Might be good. Might be more rah rah crap. Lets see how it pans out.


Considering it uber I'm putting my money on rah rah crap.Remember 180 days of change?


----------



## AZ1driver (Nov 3, 2018)

KMANDERSON said:


> Considering it uber I'm putting my money on rah rah crap.Remember 180 days of change?


Yes, if you drive for Uber (or Lyft), you'll earn (spare?) change for about 180 days. After that, you're wise.



Ramrod91 said:


> There is nothing worse than pool customers, very nasty attitude all the time


Google "Uber Pro" and see what it's all about. Almost nothing, actually. It's about making you feel better driving for Uber. All the courses are online. But still, take advantage of them if you can.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I drive part time so I haven't been on since last weekend. Yesterday I drove for the 1st time under the "Uber Pro" Reward program. 
The extra pay boost is very minor. Several of the rides I received an extra 7 cents my highest paying ride I got an extra 32 cents. 

The real benefit to the Platinum Reward Program is being able to see how long your potential ride is right when you receive the "PING". When the PING shows up you see all the typical information along with an estimated TIME that ride might take. The Estimated Time gives you an idea how much you can make from it and it's something many of us have been hoping for. It's great for both sides of the coin too. It was about 9PM and I was ready to call it an evening and head back home. I got a PING and I looked at the time and it was a Shortie 5+ minute estimate Ride and I accepted it because I didn't want to go to far. 

Also it keeps you from making bone head mistakes. In fact my First PING of the day Uber was trying to get me to drive 7 miles down the road to Belle Chasse and pick up somebody who only had an estimated Ride Time of 6+ minutes. I hit accept by mistake so I had to cancel. Then my next PING was a 5 mile pick up in the other direction but this one had a 35+ minute Estimated Trip Time so that was worth driving all the way out there. That ride was my best one of the whole day and that wasn't even a surge ride. 

So all in all I like the new feature. This is really a bonus to us if you know what you are doing!


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> I drive part time so I haven't been on since last weekend. Yesterday I drove for the 1st time under the "Uber Pro" Reward program.
> The extra pay boost is very minor. Several of the rides I received an extra 7 cents my highest paying ride I got an extra 32 cents.
> 
> The real benefit to the Platinum Reward Program is being able to see how long your potential ride is right when you receive the "PING". When the PING shows up you see all the typical information along with an estimated TIME that ride might take. The Estimated Time gives you an idea how much you can make from it and it's something many of us have been hoping for. It's great for both sides of the coin too. It was about 9PM and I was ready to call it an evening and head back home. I got a PING and I looked at the time and it was a Shortie 5+ minute estimate Ride and I accepted it because I didn't want to go to far.
> ...


The thing is Uber has stated that they were unable to show estimated times or for that matter destination in the Chicago Market, this new program shows that they have always had the ability to do so. The caveat now is throwing a minor bone for those they want to manipulate and be good little Uber Ants.. this is a discriminatory action from the getgo. If you tow the line they will show you, if for some reason you fall under their requirements you are then penalized by not having the ability to make the exact decisions that you outlined. Thus more of making you an employee doing what they want instead of an IC choosing a more profitable ride.. remember you still don't get paid to drive to the pick up cutting into your overall overhead.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Pusher said:


> The thing is Uber has stated that they were unable to show estimated times or for that matter destination in the Chicago Market, this new program shows that they have always had the ability to do so. The caveat now is throwing a minor bone for those they want to manipulate and be good little Uber Ants.. this is a discriminatory action from the getgo. If you tow the line they will show you, if for some reason you fall under their requirements you are then penalized by not having the ability to make the exact decisions that you outlined. Thus more of making you an employee doing what they want instead of an IC choosing a more profitable ride.. *remember you still don't get paid to drive to the pick up cutting into your overall overhead.*


 That's just not true. They gave me a "Premium pick up fee for that. It worked out to just about $1 per mile. As you can see that "Platinum Reward" is really sofa change.










Because of that Long Distance Fee Uber didn't really make that much on that trip. They only made $4.76!


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> That's just not true. They gave me a "Premium pick up fee for that. It worked out to just about $1 per mile. As you can see that "Platinum Reward" is really sofa change.
> 
> View attachment 271326


I addressed the fact that we in the Chicago Market have been unable to see distance or destination estimates on Uber. Now with this small bone you are able to.. this shows they have had the ability to in this market the whole time.. by picking and choosing through this so called rewards program it does show that it is discriminatory if you do not tow the line...

Read the print... if you exceed cancellation rate or acceptance you reset down to partner from the higher tiers where you are able to see these things, thus manipulation to be an employee instead of having the ability as an IC to choose to take a profitable ride or not..



Cdub2k said:


> That's just not true. They gave me a "Premium pick up fee for that. It worked out to just about $1 per mile. As you can see that "Platinum Reward" is really sofa change.
> 
> View attachment 271326
> 
> ...


Believe me I make Uber lose on just about every ride.. it's not only with long distance fee but "safe" driving as well. I have posted screen shots showing so.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> The real benefit to the Platinum Reward Program is being able to see how long your potential ride is right when you receive the "PING". When the PING shows up you see all the typical information along with an estimated TIME that ride might take. The Estimated Time gives you an idea how much you can make from it and it's something many of us have been hoping for.


Screenshot please.


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

Pusher said:


> I addressed the fact that we in the Chicago Market have been unable to see distance or destination estimates on Uber. Now with this small bone you are able to.. this shows they have had the ability to in this market the whole time.. by picking and choosing through this so called rewards program it does show that it is discriminatory if you do not tow the line...
> 
> Read the print... if you exceed cancellation rate or acceptance you reset down to partner from the higher tiers where you are able to see these things, thus manipulation to be an employee instead of having the ability as an IC to choose to take a profitable ride or not..
> 
> Believe me I make Uber lose on just about every ride.. it's not only with long distance fee but "safe" driving as well. I have posted screen shots showing so.


Yeah he casually mentions cancelling on a 6-min trip so he can get a longer one, fuber will take away that option next quarter when his cancellation % is too high. So in the end, it doesn't matter if you can see the ride time, you still have to accept it or get booted from their program.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

toyotarola said:


> Yeah he casually mentions cancelling on a 6-min trip so he can get a longer one, fuber will take away that option next quarter when his cancellation % is too high. So in the end, it doesn't matter if you can see the ride time, you still have to accept it or get booted from their program.


Its a perk that you cant use, if you use that perk even by not accepting a ping your acceptance rate and cancellation rate will disqualify you from the program.

Basically you have to accept every ping. Even if you get a ping 20 mins away, you can not cancel. You can only safely cancel 1 out of 50 rides.

Its not really an incentive program as much a way to manipulate you into accepting all rides. If you do cancel you will lose your quest. Great perk.

My cancellation rate is 20 and my acceptance rate is 40%. So i guess im disqualified.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

by requiring drivers to accept 85+% and only cancel 4% of blank contracts to see any details of their blank contracts it means drivers are EMPLOYEES

INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS have the rights to see details of their contracts.

How is this company legal?

lawyers, crazy people do your jobs we cant let these criminals get to an ipo without going to prison or letting us know before we drive miles for free if its a $2 ride a $5 ride a $10+ ride

if mentally challenged desperate super scabs want those rides so be it because everyone 1 get will be cancelled & receive 1 star experiences


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

googled uber pro & its all about rewards nothing about the scam it is.

printed up new signs for pax so I'll probably be deactivated soon but this is ridiculous


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

AZ1driver said:


> Yes, if you drive for Uber (or Lyft), you'll earn (spare?) change for about 180 days. After that, you're wise.
> 
> Google "Uber Pro" and see what it's all about. Almost nothing, actually. It's about making you feel better driving for Uber. All the courses are online. But still, take advantage of them if you can.


Well, you need to have 3,000 rides under your belt to do the online college program.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

NoPooPool said:


> Well, you need to have 3,000 rides under your belt to do the online college program.


if that's true thats even more hilarious thats what less than 1% of drivers & the 4% who last longer than a year who have that many rides are most definitely cancelling & not accepting lots of trips so they'll never get it

such a brilliant "reward" almost no one will qualify for yet the media & tv are all praising uber rewards drivers with free college

im literally in bizzaro land these people need to be on death row with life time prison sentences & their going to make billions going public, simply mind boggling


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

For 2500+ rides I've been one of those drivers agonizing over my driver rating as if it reflects something significant and important. Perhaps only to me. When it dropped to 4.98 I tried harder...see my latest attached.
But Uber sets the rules of this game.
So one result of the Pro plan is that 4.85 is the new definition of goodness, or of good enough. So the pursuit of the mandated 85 AR and 04 cancel rates means good bye to any pursuit of the 5.0 driver rating...4.85 is all that Uber expects. Hard to believe but as they say , you can't argue with city hall. My own 4.85 isn'tbe far down the road, I just to get on board the correct attitude.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> For 2500+ rides I've been one of those drivers agonizing over my driver rating as if it reflects something significant and important. Perhaps only to me. When it dropped to 4.98 I tried harder...see my latest attached.
> But Uber sets the rules of this game.
> So one result of the Pro plan is that 4.85 is the new definition of goodness, or of good enough. So the pursuit of the mandated 85 AR and 04 cancel rates means good bye to any pursuit of the 5.0 driver rating...4.85 is all that Uber expects. Hard to believe but as they say , you can't argue with city hall. My own 4.85 isn'tbe far down the road, I just to get on board the correct attitude.


Because they know to achieve the acceptance ratings you will now have to accept pool rides and pool rides garuntee that 5* are a thing of the past since the vast majority of pool pax are 1* hunters. Meaning you take pool you will be garunteeed a 1* at some point.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

Pusher said:


> Because they know to achieve the acceptance ratings you will now have to accept pool rides and pool rides garuntee that 5* are a thing of the past since the vast majority of pool pax are 1* hunters. Meaning you take pool you will be garunteeed a 1* at some point.


opted out of pool first day they stopped that but if you type up a demand letter with fancy letterheads with the states statutes distracted driving law refusing to be coerced into violating it i bet they opt you out


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Leave it to uber to come up with a perks program that is borderline criminal.

Are drivers independent contrators or are drivers forced to do labor. Can a driver say no to a ping? No, you must say yes.

Well if i accept all pings i might make $12 an hour as soon as i start saying no i make $5 an hour and im no longer eligible for half my pay. Quest, boost, surge, percentage.

Its illegal, they crossed the line you are no longer independent unless you want to work for $3 an hour.

Someone take these clowns to court already. Wait this is a part time job right, why am i being forced to do 600 rides and no cancellations and i have to accept every ping or im punished. Yeah contract work. Yeah right.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

UBERgoober123 said:


> Leave it to uber to come up with a perks program that is borderline criminal.
> 
> Are drivers independent contrators or are drivers forced to do labor. Can a driver say no to a ping? No, you must say yes.
> 
> ...


google how is uber legal

it should pull up a wikipedia
scroll down to list of countries/states

it lists all their crimes, where theyve been banned & on pretty much all of em no explanation but itll say something like uber was reinstated or made legal on a certain date

wikipedia
wiki/Uber_protests_and_legal_actions

they burn $9000 a minute thats literally like 900 Johnnie Cochrans an hour

they have everybody that matters in their back pocket

15+ million rides a day minimum $4 each is 60+ million a day cash flow

no one stopping this evil train

learn how to make $20-40+ an hour by only accepting 1 ping : ) cancel or ignore the rest


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

ubernonpro said:


> google how is uber legal
> 
> it should pull up a wikipedia
> scroll down to list of countries/states
> ...


This post reminds me of Jim Carrey in the movie Liar Liar. Only starring Travis Kalanick.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Okay I dont know if someone made this point but aren't they just copying lyfts rewards program?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

What they will probably do is once you get near the 3,000 rides to qualify for the highest reward they will cut your pings by half and only give you the $3 rides so that you will quit. Remember which company we are talking about here.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

All uber pro really is is a distraction while they take away your boost. Its really a 20-30% paycut. 

Boo


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Woke up with this in my inbox. Yes uber just gave a big middle finger to drivers. Basically you now have to work and accept all pings or uber will take away your quest. Its marketed as a fn perks program that literally takes money out of you pocket. Thats like advertising rape as a free massage.

Not only did they take away boost but you now have to accept all pings or make $3 an hour. So i quit. If they think i will be manipulated into doing things i dont want to in order to make $10 an hour they were mistaken. Wait whats my incentive to drive again? My own car with dirty pax. Whats in it for me?

So we were getting 1.2x-1.5x boost and if im a good boy i will get back 1.06x. Thats rape. Thats a significant paycut advertised as a perk.

So maybe they did offer asu after 3000 rides, thats a year or two or three full time. But i dont want to take a paycut for someone else to go to asu. So cut our pay 15-35% and tell us its a perk, its not a perk if we pay for it out of our paychecks. Its like child support for kids we dont have.


----------



## 422 (Sep 18, 2017)

Basically have to jump through hoops...
Earn “points” by driving certain parts of the day. Maintain 4.85 rating with cancellation rate less than 4%.
Unfortunately for me, my full time position doesn’t fit with this program...


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

422 said:


> Earn "points" by driving certain parts of the day. Maintain 4.85 rating with cancellation rate less than 4%.


Sounds more and more like what an employer wants from an employee.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Thought I'd take advantage of the fuel discount reward with the uber Visa debit @ GoBank. I've still got my battle scars with the old uber fuel card but I thought this was worth my time exploring. So, in my Platinum rewards section of the driver app, I followed the "get the card" link & submitted. Got my quick answer.










WTF? That's it, no details, nada. No human to speak to regarding the rejection. Now that makes me wonder, what other uber "rewards" are hallow & meaningless?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Now they are spamming about the Pro system --- "check your status!" "Be sure to check your status!" "Oh, did you check your status?" "Did you know about these perks you can get!?"
No, no, no, yes but I'll pass on the offer.



autofill said:


> (Accept rate requirement/etc) Sounds more and more like what an employer wants from an employee.


That's what I said!



422 said:


> Basically have to jump through hoops...
> Unfortunately for me, my full time position doesn't fit with this program...


The company would love for you to do rideshare full-time. 



METRO3 said:


> Okay I dont know if someone made this point but aren't they just copying lyfts rewards program?


Barely, as Uber's program is much more stringent. Lyft's Accelerate is based on ride numbers.



ubernonpro said:


> such a brilliant "reward" almost no one will qualify for yet the media & tv are all praising uber rewards drivers with free college


The Verge, a subset of Vox Media, took the PR bait at full hook line and sinker, with an article about Uber rewarding its "highest performing" drivers. Uber shared it on Uber's Facebook. People on there are saying things like "Thank you Uber for giving me a full time job" etc. etc. Others with criticisms are being told to take it to DM.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

chris.nella2 said:


> Got the email...My City doesn't qualify


After reading this thread it sounds like you should be THANKFUL your city isn't on the list!!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Zap said:


> Thought I'd take advantage of the fuel discount reward with the uber Visa debit @ GoBank. I've still got my battle scars with the old uber fuel card but I thought this was worth my time exploring. So, in my Platinum rewards section of the driver app, I followed the "get the card" link & submitted. Got my quick answer.
> 
> View attachment 272227
> 
> ...


You're not the only one that isn't eligible for a GoBank account. I get the same message, and there is no contact number at GoBank to talk to a live human being. I asked about it at the Greenlight Hub, but nobody knew what the problem was, so they just ignored it.

It sucks, but I guess I'm better off just relying on my business debit card for financial transactions. I don't trust any "bank" that doesn't provide any customer service contact information.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Edit to add: I flamed the hell out of the GoBank Twitter complaining. They messaged me and wanted me to send them my information. We'll see how far this flies before it all hits the fan.


----------

